# Where to find Zyliss Profi-King manual



## dtravel3 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had a basic Zyliss Profi-King for years without trying it out. I'd like to use it but I never got any paperwork with the unit. Does anyone know where I might be able to perhaps download or purchase the manual and user guide? By the way this is my first post and I thank all in advance .


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

It might be helpfull to tell us a bit about it! I don't know if I know about it? Also, I would sugust that You add a first name of somekind to the pprofile page. It helps us to identify You much better! Welcome.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

There's another thread regarding that very useful multi vice here....
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/9509-zyliss-profi-king-plus-vice-help.html

On that thread, 'woodnut65' mentions having the booklet.

Hah, looks like the manual was uploaded a few hours after your post.
http://www.routerforums.com/other-specialty-manuals/27771-zyliss-z-vice-profi-king-vice.html


----------



## partt0 (Jul 9, 2012)

*G'day*



jw2170 said:


> G’day
> 
> Welcome to the router forum.
> 
> Thank you for joining us


It's good to see some ozy prezence.
Thank you for the welcome message!
Tiberius


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome*



partt0 said:


> It's good to see some ozy prezence.
> Thank you for the welcome message!
> Tiberius


G'day.

Welcome to the forum, Tiberius.

We are gradually building up numbers but will not overtake those "yanks".....VBG...:sarcastic:


----------

